
America’s Busiest Bank Robber Was a Product of the Opioid Crisis - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2019-anthony-hathaway-hooked-on-bank-robbing/
======
asnack
What a wild story!

But also kind of a happy ending I suppose. He didn't serve that much time and
he has a pension coming. Sounds like his kid is clean too. I'm sure a book
deal could be possible too, all things pending him staying clean and out of
trouble.

It's weird how there's no mention about his back now that he's sober. Does it
still hurt? Did it get better?

------
strikelaserclaw
Kinda disappointed in his hauls, don't banks carry more cash than that?

